

Music-Recognition Breakthrough: Digital Sound Separator - twampss
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/20606/?a=f

======
kleevr
That's cool. Reminds me of 1984 and how they had computers synthesis books,
etc. The differences between live music, and highly processed digital
recordings is insane. I guess art is ultimately constrained to it's medium,
and if you're planning on cutting your music onto CD, computers are going to
be doing a lot of work for you.

(Ever read the insert on the Elephant Album?)

